# ANTI-NUTRIENTS MEGATHREAD - Plants are DANGEROUS 🌿⚠️



## Ada Mustang (Aug 14, 2021)

🌿

Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.











​
By looking at indigenous groups or traditional cultures and what they ate, it can tell us that the main thing that we need to know is that traditional groups consumed a minimum of 65% of their calories from animal foods. They got a large amount of bio-available vitamins and minerals from these animal foods. The difference between a group of peoples that consumed 65% of their calories from animal foods and 85% of the calories from animal foods or even 95 percent in some cases was physical impressiveness (Height, anthropometry, etc..);​


Spoiler: spoiler














The more animal foods in the diet the taller the person was and you know generally better hunting skills were associated with that fact.

If you hear stories about the





Spoiler: spoiler



1) Mongols were big and strong.​2) he Roman soldiers invaded Germany they said the Germans were tall and strong.​3) Native Americans the newcomers to America spoke about how they could chase down bison on foot...​
Interesting stories about the physical impressiveness of these indigenous groups. not being said yes there are blue zones now such as Sardinians that consume smaller amounts of these animal foods and still consume high amounts of anti-nutrient containing plant foods and still live long healthy lives.




So the main thing to take away from this thread is going to be that there are certain anti nutrients that definitely need to be avoided in large amounts and that there are various preparation methods that should be used to reduce the anti nutrient content in certain foods.















*TYPES OF ANTINUTRIENTS*
​*1) Glucosinolates + Goitrogens family*​*2) Lectins*​*3) Glycoalkaloids*​*4) Flavonoids*​*5) Glutamates*​*6) Gluten*​*7) Phytic acid and oxalates.*​*8) Biogenic/vasoactive amines *​*9) Mycotoxin and aflatoxin *​*10) Others...*​




*GLUCOSINOLATES + GOITROGENS*​
*Glucosinolates *is antinutrient which occur in cruciferous vegetables (Greens, salads) and the cruciferous vegetable family i think is originally from some sort of mustard seed and it's pretty much a bunch of modern vegetables that have all been created from an older one through genetical engineering (GMO) so it's kind of like unnatural to only be eating large amounts cruciferous vegetables and you can actually like google and look up people getting Goiter from consuming too much kale or eating too many cruciferous vegetables.






These have shown free radical damage in animal studies, and in order to reduce the glucosinolate and alloy content, you have to boil the vegetable and most people consume vegetables either lightly cooked or raw salt. The levels of these other substances that are produced by glucosinolates are generally not inhibited by cooking because they're just not cooked long enough.









[PDF] Effect of Cooking and Sun Drying On Micronutrients, Antinutrients an Toxic Substances in Corchorus olitorius (Jute Mallow) | Semantic Scholar


Leafy vegetables generally contain some intrinsic phytotoxins that affect human health negatively at high concentrations. The presence of these toxins which is believed to protect the plant from their preys has severely limited the nutritional potential of vegetables. The reason that, this...




www.semanticscholar.org




​- *Isothiocyanates *stimulate detoxification enzymes, inflammatory response, they interfere with DNA segregation resulting in cell death, they inhibit iodine uptake which can kind of be countered with a higher iodine intake, but they also inhibit thyroid hormone and that can't be countered by anything. Consuming more iodine does not change that.​​- *Indoles *inhibit ATP energy metabolism as well as estrogen metabolism - Night trials; Stimulate detoxification enzymes (same inflammatory reaction) and they actually cause cyanide related toxicity which results in reduced appetite and food intake, impaired kidney function, decreased energy production, more blood clotting as well as an increased liver weight, and can actually be obtained from cooked brussel sprouts or large amounts of certain cruciferous vegetables.​
So definitely a bunch of negative things that can be had from consuming cruciferous vegetables and incredibly large amounts, especially if raw or lightly cooked.





*LECTINS*​
*Lectins *(Grains, legumes, seeds) are a much bigger anti-nutrients nutrient that causes a lot of problems for people. Lectins-saponins and gluten are the main anti-nutrients associated with leaky gut and a lot of gut problems. Lectins in particular are contained in legumes grains, dairy (Because animal was feed a grain), and vegetable oils.

They damage the intestines because they're attracted to the sugar in the cell, and that pretty much causes cell damage and in some cases cell death. They commonly cause joint pain as well... Some people tolerate lectins better than others, but these can be reduced through traditional methods such as ferment or soaking.

- Saponins are very similar to lectins and that they damage the intestinal lining they also damaged red blood cells enzymes, and inhibit enzymes, thyroid function as well, and they have a foaming property - When saponins enter the body they foam up, and that's that's what part of what causes the cell damage. These are contained in soy, chickpeas, quinoa, asparagus, oats, onions, garlic, and tea. So consuming large amounts of improperly prepared oats, soy, quinoa, which is something vegans likely do, this can definitely contribute to some gut problems.​






*GLYCOALKALOIDS*​
Solanine and chaconine are actually two things that are viewed as beneficial in small amounts, but these inhibit the nerve synapse enzyme *acetylcholinesterase*, and they're found in large amounts in corn and potatoes. I haven't really seen too many negative things online about this because I don't think people consume large enough amounts of these foods raw.

- Solanine is the primary anti nutrient found in nightshades it inhibits the same nerve synapse enzyme that chaconine does, it disrupts cell membranes and can cause birth defects. It opens up the potassium channel of the mitochondria, decreasing membrane potential (what this essentially does is it increases the concentration of potassium in the cytoplasm resulting in cell damage or even cell death)






*FLAVONOIDS*​
*Isoflavones (Phytoestrogens) *are the first anti-nutrient that we definitely need to be avoiding. These are found in soy, peanuts, chickpeas, fava beans, kudzu, alfalfa in most cases food that is modern man-made and wasn't really available to humans. Until really recently (Through GMO). The main concern is the phyto-estrogens in these foods which is associated with reduced fertility, cell death in embryos, early puberty in women, also irregular cycle.. And woman fed a soy formula had menstrual cramps, as well as longer periods. Isoflavones resulted in breast cells in male rats, and altered brain development.






I want to blame isoflavones and soy formula for a lot of the problems that made me truecel. I think it's something that's pretty much a poison and alters our hormones our system and everything I don't really want to go too much into that but it's definitely something we need to be avoiding, the soy is poisonous maybe even feeding it to animals isn't something we should be doing.

- Lignans are phytoestrogens that occur in seeds grains beans and berries although you would think they might have similar effects to ISIL fly bones the amount of final estrogens that occur in foods like soy and peanuts eclipse lignans by like dozen, 200 folds in many many cases. So although lignin still might be a concern specifically in consuming large amounts of seeds grains and beans in more wild indigenous foods I wouldn't worry too much as they're usually not consumed in any significant amount especially during all seasons of the year.​




*GLUTAMATES*​
*Glutamates *isn't really that big of a topic but this is mostly focusing on the additive of msg (Monosodium glutamate), not the msg that naturally occurs in foods. The additive can be associated with asthma, headache, hives, angioedema (like swelling of the skin), just various skin like inflammation to psychiatric disorders and convulsions in some cases

But glutamates do occur naturally in foods the reason meat tastes good especially dry aged meat is because it has high levels of umami, so do foods like mushrooms and tomatoes. A natural msg is not necessarily a bad thing to consume but additive is definitely to be avoided. 









*GLUTEN*​
*Gluten *is a big one, gluten is an enzyme inhibitor and anything that inhibits enzymes impairs digestive function. If your body isn't producing enzymes to digest foods, what happens is the food kind of just ferment, and cysts in the stomach causes damage to cells. It promotes the growth of negative gut bacteria is associated with leaky gut, autoimmune disease, allergic reactions, cognitive problems, joint pain, headaches, fatigue, and poor memory.

I can personally vouch you know my father eats a lot of gluten and definitely has cognitive problems, and poor memory, as well as a lot of people I've noticed now, the gluten might be a big factor in that.








*PHYTIC ACID AND OXALATES*​
Phytic acid and oxalates are the two big things that are spoken about in a negative light on a vegan or vegetarian diet, and these inhibit various minerals. Phytic acid being found in grains and legumes oxalates being found in legumes and greens. Oxalates are also in high amounts in coconuts, so although I've listed a lot of foods that these things are contained in, I've probably missed a few things but there really isn't a lot of information on anti nutrient content and if you try to look up phytic acid content of nuts the information is difficult to find. I know for sure macadamia nuts are lowered in phytic acid than a lot of other nuts but that doesn't mean that they're low in oxalates.

Phytic acid primarily inhibits phosphorus, calcium, copper, iron, magnesium, zinc, and manganese. In regards to percentages you know phosphorus and calcium can be up to 80% and magnesium 40%, so not only is phytic acid inhibiting these minerals oxalates also overlap for things like calcium, and magnesium. So in a lot of cases between the phytic acid inhibiting mineral absorption and oxalates binding to minerals, a lot of vegans and vegetarians are getting negligible amounts of minerals in their diet. In the case of phytic acid, vitamin A and vitamin C can help counteract it but vegan and vegetarian diets are low in the animal form of retinoic acid vitamin A (animal form), that's why this is a problem in large amounts in diets without animal foods. They also inhibit digestive enzymes (amylase, trypsin, and pepsin) so not only is your starch digestion inhibited so is your protein digestion.







*BIOGENIC/VASOACTIVE AMINES*​
*Biogenic/vasoactive amines* are pretty much "histamines in plant foods", and these occur from fermentation, improper storage or decay and rotting. This can have heart rate problems, skin flushing, headaches. Scombroid poisoning is an example of a high histamine levels in fish, and that that's from improper storage of fish. So this isn't necessarily specific to plant foods but it can occur in plant foods as well.







*MYCOTOXIN and ALFATOXIN*​
Mycotoxin and aflatoxin are from fungus, and this is specifically from food handling and storage. Coffee and chocolate are examples of two foods that I don't believe would not ever not have high amounts of these - So if there's one reason to not consume coffee or chocolate it might just be because of the mycotoxin and the aflatoxin, whether or not different types of mold or problematic or not.. it's safe to say that both coffee and chocolate are very high in phytic acid, they're foods that are very high in oxalates very high in anti-nutrients in general especially these biogenic/vasoactive amines. In addition to the mycotoxins, it's hard to justify consuming either of those foods.








*OTHERS*​
- The *salicylates *are found in plants and spices, and although there's been negative associations with them there is sparse evidence just something I wanted to throw out there for this thread. And these are anti nutrients that can have drastic effects on some people but aren't really talked about a lot.


- *Alpha amylase inhibitors* are found in grains flours, and breads. These caused pancreatic problems in animal models and could very likely be a reason that a lot of people are getting pancreatic cancer now from just a high grain diet.

- *Protease inhibitors *found in legumes, greens, nuts, and grains impaired protein and peptide digestion. Could be a reason why a lot of vegans need to consume protein powders, to not be deficient in protein and also probably why a lot of vegans have naturally lower muscle mass if they're not taking steroids.

- *Tannins* can be enzyme inhibitors, cause protein deficiency, gastrointestinal distress.

- *Trypsin inhibitors mainly* associated with mineral deficiencies in children and are containing grain products.

- *Sulfites you* know cider wine dried fruit tend to be added. Several reports of reactions to sulfates, it's definitely problematic for some people.

- *Benzoates *which are added to sodas, jams, sweets, pickles... certain preserved foods. It's an antimicrobial that can cause hives, asthma, and just various skin problems.












*
WHAT CAN YOU DO + TLDR*​
- The main two things to keep in mind are we absolutely should be avoiding are isoflavones and mycotoxins. Various other anti nutrients can be reduced with soaking, sprouting, various, cooking, and fermentation methods.. but I think the important thing as I said earlier is that your diet has a base amount of fat soluble vitamins, and if you do choose to include a plant food try to buy a high-quality indigenous natural version of that food. Don't go to the supermarket and buy a 50-pound bag of white rice, go by the local Minnesota wild rice that cost like ten dollars for a half a pound bag you know.






These foods are super expensive if you want to buy high quality plant foods that's why I tend to stick primarily to a mostly animal diet, it's simply that these wild plant foods are just too expensive and too difficult to obtain.








🌿
*THX FOR READING!*
​
_Tagging nutrition enthusiasts_
@Marsiere214 @Acnno @xefo @Kingkellz @AcneScars @kjsbdfiusdf @john2 @realklay11 @moonblunt @BalkanPig @pizza @ManletEater @Bitch @CokoMleko @Giourdani @RAITEIII @54UD4D3 @Dr Shekelberg @brbbrah @Chad1212 @Daw @Ethnicope @kvtthroat @RoundHouse @HeavenAdmιn @JL~


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

I did *NOT *read.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

wow man 0
its over


----------



## Ada Mustang (Aug 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> wow man 0
> its over
> View attachment 1270180



I'm going to kill myself right now


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

bump for op


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 14, 2021)

Half of India's population is vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

wow look at this @GripMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 13592 (Aug 14, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> 🌿
> 
> Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.
> 
> ...



Bumping good thread


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 14, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> 🌿
> 
> Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.
> 
> ...



Botb worthy tbh, i bet no fucking user here knows shit about this stuff


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 14, 2021)

thoughts on ray peat diet?

high sugar and dairy - lots of orange juice and milk


----------



## Bitch (Aug 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> wow look at this @GripMaxxing



@GripMaxxing rn


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

Bitch said:


> @GripMaxxing rn
> 
> View attachment 1270182


Wow that is definetly @GripMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 14, 2021)

astonishingly based thread

what is the best way to cook vegetables to reduce anti-nutrient content? should i steam things like broccoli, peas, green beans, carrots or boil them?


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 14, 2021)

Idk nigga I have 2 meals a day considering cornflakes and some restaurant food (but usually I don’t have any plants in)


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 14, 2021)

so what just eat healthy? what happens if you eat these foods? weight gain?


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 14, 2021)

what are the consaquences of eating these things?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> what are the consaquences of eating these things?


balding


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> balding


balding is 100% genes


my dad is in his 50s and his a drug addict with a bad lifestyle who did manuel labor most of his life, no dieting, nothing like that yet hasn't experienced any hairloss at all


then you got guys on these sites putting 5 different creams on there head, going on some crazy diet and doing all this other shit just to be nw5 in there mid twenties


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 14, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> balding is 100% genes
> 
> 
> my dad is in his 50s and his a drug addict with a bad lifestyle who did manuel labor most of his life, no dieting, nothing like that yet hasn't experienced any hairloss at all
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.





wow brutal


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 14, 2021)

> These foods are super expensive if you want to buy high quality plant foods that's why I tend to stick primarily to a mostly animal diet, it's simply that these wild plant foods are just too expensive and too difficult to obtain.


You don't have good plant foods in Lithuania...?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Aug 14, 2021)

Best of the best @Gargantuan @Alexanderr @her


----------



## Deleted member 7073 (Aug 14, 2021)

What about hormesis? Studies to back you up brother? ATM this has a few graphs, a video, one study, looks like a high school presentation brother.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## kalefartbomb (Aug 14, 2021)

Great post. It's crazy how much disinformation gets posted about plant foods by shills, vegans and hippies. It has been one of the most successful cons to convince people that a load of man-made food that had to be heavily engineered just to be edible is somehow healthy for humans.



Bumface33 said:


> What about hormesis? Studies to back you up brother? ATM this has a few graphs, a video, one study, looks like a high school presentation brother.



The internet is full of studies about anti-nutrients. It would have been quicker for you to google them than typing out this vegtard cope.


----------



## john2 (Aug 14, 2021)

Great thread and I bookmarked it. I did watch a video from this thread that you previously sent me.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 14, 2021)

Legit

Boiling vegetables and drinking their water is a better choice in terms of nutrient quality and anti-nutrients, for example


----------



## lutte (Aug 14, 2021)

cool but why am I not tagged


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 14, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> what are the consaquences of eating these things?


die


----------



## pizza (Aug 14, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> his a drug addict


thats why he no norwood,drugs can stop totally your hairloss


----------



## Clark69 (Aug 14, 2021)

liked, bumped, bookmarked

fuck vegans and veganism


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 14, 2021)

High IQ thread.

Although @Chintuck22 I would blame your and most people's inceldom more on BPA and the baby pill in the water. I remember reading how one guy doubled his T, 2 major factors using a water filter and not using plastic. The compounds in the pill and bpa contain much much more harmful types of estrogens.

Fun fact: BPA actually castrates men and masculinizes women, this results in masculine women and genetic fuckups like lorsss.








Serum Testosterone Concentrations and Urinary Bisphenol A, Benzophenone-3, Triclosan, and Paraben Levels in Male and Female Children and Adolescents: NHANES 2011–2012


Exposure to environmental phenols (e.g., bisphenol A, benzophenone-3, and triclosan) and parabens is widespread in the population. Many of these chemicals have been shown to have anti-androgenic effects both in vitro and in vivo.We examined the association ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov










Me personally I probably have klinefelters(my genitals are small with disproportionately long limbs and a short torso, a trait associated with LOW estrogen.)




Bitch said:


> @GripMaxxing rn
> 
> View attachment 1270182


Here he is next to his favorite thing.


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 14, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> High IQ thread.
> 
> Although @Chintuck22 I would blame your and most people's inceldom more on BPA and the baby pill in the water. I remember reading how one guy doubled his T, 2 major factors using a water filter and not using plastic. The compounds in the pill and bpa contain much much more harmful types of estrogens.
> 
> ...


Eye Opening post, need to stop drinking plastic water botles and get a water filter ASAP.


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 14, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> 🌿
> 
> Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.
> 
> ...



*Giga- giga giga high iq post. Very Based*

*BOTB imo*

@




@Sergeant @



@knajjd @



@Gargantuan @



@Lorsss @



@Kingkellz @



@Alexanderr @Master @Ritalincel

Pin worthy aswell.


Liked, Bookmarked, Bumped, and shared. Fuck veganism and vegans. Anti-nutrients are something everyone should be aware of. Sick of the plant bs spewed across the internet. Quality post chintuck22

*@Chintuck22 tag me next time bro, i too am I nutritional enthusiast.*


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 14, 2021)

A "male" in 2021.

A "female" in 2021.





The weapon of the Jews at work.

Of course this Estrogenic forum will say this woman like this are hot and ideal for whatever reason.


----------



## GarixTheChad (Aug 15, 2021)

To be sincerely honest in my humble opinion, without being sentimental, and ofcourse without offending anyone who thinks differently from my direction but rather looking into this serious matter with a perspective distinction and without condemming anyone's point of view, i honestly think and feel that i have nothing to say.


----------



## NeoDandi (Aug 15, 2021)

I boil spinach, potatoes & sweet potatoes and occasionally eat some tomatoes or carrots. Fruits mainly kiwis or oranges. Occasionally some eggplant, those good?


----------



## thisend (Aug 15, 2021)

Top quality thread as expected. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 15, 2021)

high iq thread


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 15, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> View attachment 1271580
> 
> A "male" in 2021.
> 
> ...


bro ill kill to have a woman like that to admire her jaw every single day


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 15, 2021)

I know all of these but good summery. If anyone hasn't get on the Ray Peat diet A S A P


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

OP you are God damn fucking right about the Lcetins, i legit got Ulcerative Colitis for falling for the fiber carbs meme and eating lots of lentils and oats, one month after doing this i got Ulcerative Colitis. I hate those vegan cunts with passion not because of me getting this, but because they would legit deny that Legumes and oats are super bad for your intestines. Fucking cunts, my grandparents eat primarily animals based diet and they are pushing 80 and my grandfather has ZERP illnesses, his heart and all other organs are in great function. Guy smokes for 50 years too


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 15, 2021)

if u want a big jaw join the carnivore diet lmaoo


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

Also op what site did u copy this from?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Eye Opening post, need to stop drinking plastic water botles and get a water filter ASAP.


They're also a common cause of manletism wristceldom(and by extension framecelism).

Being serious here, I'm much more concerned with height and frame. Shoulder width is super important, but. the wristpill and handpill are pretty much the framepill, you could literally measure a how strong a man based on wrist/hand size alone.

These pills are both extremely dehumanizing, much more than hair and maybe even!!! A guy who is bald, but tall and robust has a much better QoL than a guy who has hair, but is short and small framed.

The first guy would need a 90th+ percentile face to overcome being a midget and framelet.

ER is the perfect example of what I'm talking about. Facially he actually wasn't ugly. He was pretty neotenous and a hapa unfortunately, but other than that his face was like 6-7 range. Some pics he looked very good and model like. Being hapa and his neotenous facial features weren't ultimately why he was a trucel and was super unhappy. Actually even if he did score the super hot nordic gigastacy of his dreams and did get laid, I doubt he'd be truly happy. Most individuals would not take him seriously because his body makes him look like a overgrown toddler, his childish face and hapa only made this worse.

Some fruits and vegetables have compoundsid that help you combat the deadly weapon of the Jews, id also be careful with dairy.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Aug 15, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> High IQ thread.
> 
> Although @Chintuck22 I would blame your and most people's inceldom more on BPA and the baby pill in the water. I remember reading how one guy doubled his T, 2 major factors using a water filter and not using plastic. The compounds in the pill and bpa contain much much more harmful types of estrogens.
> 
> ...


So this study looks at a group of people, divides them up into quartiles based on the amount of bpa and bp3 in their system. then it looks at the TT levels of those quartiles.
what if the ones with the least amount of bpa and bp3 are just the healthiest ones that are thus able to deal the best with bpa and bp3 getting into their body? then it would also be very likely that those healthy individuals also have the best testosterone levels.
otherwise, why would the same compound have the exact opposite reaction in an individual from the other gender?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Eye Opening post, need to stop drinking plastic water botles and get a water filter ASAP.


The nandrolone compound in the pill makes them much more effective at killing dimorphism. It has super harsh progestogenic side effects that make 19 nor steroids like tren and deca extremely suppressive.

There is something else that suppresses t levels hard people often ignore and that's really just the average body fat % of your modern male.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...nts-trim-physique-going-shirtless-Cannes.html Barrett is described as being trim and lean despite being *15%->20%* body fat. I only guessed a range since you Can't measure accurately, even dexa messes up.

@AutisticBeaner
Being fat and excessive environmental estrogen exposure actually largely lowers a woman's own estrogen production and increases her t which then further lowers her estrogen to nonexistent levels. Think about which lesbians are more aggressive. In real life I notice it's ALWAYS the fat lesbians that act very butch and aggressive, never the slim and petite ones.


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

Seeds, nuts, legumes and grains have certain antinutrients and some have toxins that are designed to protect them and prevent animals from consuming them so they can grow. It's a survival mechanism built in. Sprouting these things can destroy these antinutrients and provide you with all the vitamins and minerals your body requires. I've found that hemp seeds have no antinutrients, they're alkaline and have the perfect omega ratio and are a complete protein. Other great additions are qinoa, almonds and lentils as these are all complete proteins, alkaline and lack the antinutrients when sprouted.
This is why humans are best when consuming high amounts of fruits aka alkaline foods that we're genetically and biologically designed to consume. Consumption of alkaline foods creates and alkaline environment in the body and prevents disease of all forms. Disease can only surivive in an acidic environment. This is why people are able to heal their cancer on all raw organic plant based diet (I've helped 5 people heal from cancer with this diet just this year). Foods that are alkaline are mostly fruits and vegtables and they're best in their raw form. Yes some have the oxalates but you can stay away from them or slightly steam them.
High Frequency foods. Foods that are alkaline happen to have a high vibrational frequency. This means these foods are high in sun energy that has a vibrational frequency that heals the body on a cellular level. It assits the body in detoxification and provides long sustaining energy. This is why people report feeling more energy on vegan diets. Calories are king to survive but frequency is King to thrive. Again, the high frequency foods are very similar to the high alkaline foods in raw fruits and veggies but also herbs and spices. Some nuts and seeds as well or sprouted grain

Animal flesh and milk can give the body nutrients and calories but lacks vital energy as shown in the link below and is high in cholesterol which is the #1 cause of heart disease which is the #1 cause of death in America. So, unless you want to kill yourself faster and die at a young age this isn't a good idea. Consumption of animal products by herbivores causes heart disease of some degree and only causes heart disease in herbavores. Humans are no exception to the rule. From every aspect of our digestive system we're biologically most similar to frugivores from how we walk to how far our mouth opens to our teeth, how we chew food, having big salvary glands, alkaline urine, requiring fiber to promote peristalisis, weak hydrochloric acid, the length of our intestines, etc etc etc.. The list goes on and on as everything is quite the opposite of how an omnivore or carnivore is designed. If you wish to speed up the aging process, cause disease and have an early grave then I would suggest eating all meat.

Now there have been studies of inuits and Aleuts in Alaska and their diet was over 90% meat with the exception of berries for the most part. There bones and diets have been studied and no matter how far you go back in time they have high rates of arthiritis, heart disease and their average life spans were around 50 years of age.

In the end if you wish to live a long happy and healthy life full of energy and have great skin and become disease free then eat an alkaline high vibrational frequency diet full of raw organic whole plant based foods like fruits, veggies, herbs, and some sprouted nuts, seeds and grains. If you wish to be full of disease, have bad skin, low energy, live a short life then feel free to consume high amounts of processed foods, meats, sugars, milk, non sprouted nuts, grains, legumes and seeds. Also maintain a low body fat and eat at maintenance or just enough to gain the muslce mass you desire without the extra adipose. 


The greatest and longest study to promote a plant based diet was the Okinawan diet which was 96% vegan with only 1% dairy and 1% meat it included high amounts of purple sweet potatoes as 70% of their diet and 12% was rice. They have the highest amount of centurians and lowest amount of disease per capita in the world yet consume the lowest amounts of animal based products. If I were to imrpove their diet to maximize their life spans I would boost the fruits, and eliminate all non sprouted grains and legumes, animal products and oils. I would increase the fat content with avocdos, coconuts and hemp seeds.

Their diet was essentially anti paleo anti carnivore, and anti-carb diet fads like atkins diet or the keto diet. 

Most people won't give it a try since they've been brainwashed to believe the propaganda machine from the meat and dairy industry. I compare them to Edison who ran fake campaigns to destroy Nikola Tesla even though Tesla had the superior product. Eventually the truth will come to light. Now that we no longer need to just barely survive and slaughter animals for survival and culture is no longer an excuse either we now have the time, technology, science and resources to understand what we should be consuming and why. This will still be difficult due to all these years of brainwashing and all these money making machines that thrive off slaughtering and enslaving animals. I was never a save the animals type of dude as I did this for health and longevity but the ethics and logic just doesn't add up for killing animals for no reason other than taste at this point.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Seeds, nuts, legumes and grains have certain antinutrients and some have toxins that are designed to protect them and prevent animals from consuming them so they can grow. It's a survival mechanism built in. Sprouting these things can destroy these antinutrients and provide you with all the vitamins and minerals your body requires. I've found that hemp seeds have no antinutrients, they're alkaline and have the perfect omega ratio and are a complete protein. Other great additions are qinoa, almonds and lentils as these are all complete proteins, alkaline and lack the antinutrients when sprouted.
> This is why humans are best when consuming high amounts of fruits aka alkaline foods that we're genetically and biologically designed to consume. Consumption of alkaline foods creates and alkaline environment in the body and prevents disease of all forms. Disease can only surivive in an acidic environment. This is why people are able to heal their cancer on all raw organic plant based diet (I've helped 5 people heal from cancer with this diet just this year). Foods that are alkaline are mostly fruits and vegtables and they're best in their raw form. Yes some have the oxalates but you can stay away from them or slightly steam them.
> High Frequency foods. Foods that are alkaline happen to have a high vibrational frequency. This means these foods are high in sun energy that has a vibrational frequency that heals the body on a cellular level. It assits the body in detoxification and provides long sustaining energy. This is why people report feeling more energy on vegan diets. Calories are king to survive but frequency is King to thrive. Again, the high frequency foods are very similar to the high alkaline foods in raw fruits and veggies but also herbs and spices. Some nuts and seeds as well or sprouted grain
> 
> ...



Started laughing at the energy part, hope you are trolling jfl. Everytime i eat red meat i feel full of life, nothing else compares. Imagine unironically wanting to eat fucking plants and not meat, something that was considered a huge luxury for historical humans and todays animals, and we have vegans voluntarily not eating natures super food , humans are a fucking meme

Red Meat is in no way bad for you, it has all essential amino acids and tastes delicious. And saturated fats in small quantities don't cause heart problems WHEN u balance it out with things like olive oil, if HDL is higher then LDL then the transport of fatty acids in the blood gets balanced off and the arteries don't get clothed. There are people who aeat carnivore diet for decades and their skin is great and they are completely healthy, even done blood work for proof. You can see many examples on Youtube.

Basically the key is not too much saturated fats and more activity, lean red meat on its own hasn't been shown to cause cancer, only processed has


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

I s


TsarTsar444 said:


> Started laughing at the energy part, hope you are trolling jfl. Everytime i eat red meat i feel full of life, nothing else compares. Imagine unironically wanting to eat fucking plants and not meat, something that was considered a huge luxury for historical humans and todays animals, and we have vegans voluntarily not eating natures super food , humans are a fucking meme
> 
> Red Meat is in no way bad for you, it has all essential amino acids and tastes delicious. And saturated fats in small quantities don't cause heart problems WHEN u balance it out with things like olive oil, if HDL is higher then LDL then the transport of fatty acids in the blood gets balanced off and the arteries don't get clothed. There are people who aeat carnivore diet for decades and their skin is great and they are completely healthy, even done blood work for proof. You can see many examples on Youtube.
> 
> Basically the key is not too much saturated fats and more activity, lean red meat on its own hasn't been shown to cause cancer, only processed has


I started laughing at the part where you're calling animals a super food and you're committing suicide due to your own ignorance. Hilarious, enjoy an early grave man. I think the extra cholesterol in your diet is preventing proper blood flow to your brain and clouding your judgement.

Again, animal products can provide one with minerals and calories but is acidic, has a low vibrational frequency and the cholesterol causes heart disease. That's it case closed and this case has been closed for decades. This shouldn't even be a discussion anymore.

The Okinawans didn't become the longest living healthiest people on the planet by consuming animals they did it by consuming almost all plant based foods.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> I s
> 
> I started laughing at the part where you're calling animals a super food and you're committing suicide due to your own ignorance. Hilarious, enjoy an early grave man. I think the extra cholesterol in your diet is preventing proper blood flow to your brain and clouding your judgement.
> 
> ...


Heart disease is caused by way to much animal fats, its not caused by lean meats. If you ingest more non saturated then saturated fats you will have no problems.

Early grave? Yeah go tell that to both my grandfathers and their brothers who are all almost 80 and never eat mostly animal based diet. Non of them have heart problems. Humans are omnviors and meant to survive in the most difficult situations, we arent herbivores, we dont have 4 stomachs like them, we have small canine teath that is meant to eat soft cuts of meat or bugs

And sure maybe plant based is better for longevity, but why would i care if i die at 75 and not 85? You are going to die anyways and at those ages you don't have much to live for except the memories you made


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Heart disease is caused by way to much animal fats, its not caused by lean meats. If you ingest more non saturated then saturated fats you will have no problems.
> 
> Early grave? Yeah go tell that to both my grandfathers and their brothers who are all almost 80 and never eat mostly animal based diet. Non of them have heart problems. Humans are omnviors and meant to survive in the most difficult situations, we arent herbivores, we dont have 4 stomachs like them, we have small canine teath that is meant to eat soft cuts of meat or bugs
> 
> And sure maybe plant based is better for longevity, but why would i care if i die at 75 and not 85? You are going to die anyways and at those ages you don't have much to live for except the memories you made



It's not the animal fat it's the cholesterol from animal products that is the direct cause an the main cause of heart disease which is the #1 killer in America (more than war, murder, accidents, cancer, etc)

Your grandfathers are anecdotal claims which is great but insufficient for substantiating claims. Most likely they have superior genetics or kept in great athletic condition to fight off the negative effects to pro long their lives a bit longer. Perhaps a plant based diet would've prolonged their life even more and reduced disease or pain they did have. We will never know now because they're gone now unfortunately.

We're biologically and genetically most similar to frugivores. Again we have 20 plus things within our bodies that are similar from our intestines being long (carnivores and omnivores have short intestines to push out the animal meat and organs fast so it doesn't rot, teeth, the way we chew our food. We do not have canine teeth we have incisors for thicker plants. Bears are omnivores and have real canines. The alkalinity in our colon is alkaline while omnivores and carnivores are acidic. The list goes on for a while.



http://creationislove.com/wp-content/uploads/comparative-anatomy-of-frugivore-768x1299.jpg



The goal isn't just longevity my dude. It's health and feeling of well being. You add years to your life and life to your years. You look and feel better than you ever thought imaginable. The lie of aging is blue pill thinking. Most people in America by the time they're 40 look and feel over the hill. They have chronic pain, chronic disease and look old, slow with low energy. This isn't just meat though this is processed foods, GMO's and chemicals in and on the foods. This causes terrible aging and a horrible life after 40 or 50 years old. It doesn't have to be this way. If you watch the documentary on the Okinawans, the centurians were fucking playing games outside running around like kids and still enjoying life. With the way society and the food and healthcare industry is built it makes us believe that we need thousands of medications, we need to stay at senior living homes and by the time we reach 70 years of age the last 10 years or so we're just miserable vetables that can't function. This is a complete lie with what the human being is designed to become later in life. Sure you may slow down some but with proper diet, exercise, sleep, water, mediation, and healthy relationships one can not only live into their 100's but well into their 100's and still be active and have good cognitive abilities.


When I was still a wage slave a couple years ago I remember talking to the people over 40 years of age and still had about 20+ years left of being a wage slave they already looked and told me they felt like they weren't even going to live until their retirement. This is just sad. The problem is promoting a healthylifestyle is like promoting the black pill. The truth gets cancelled or deleted to the ghettos of the internet and even still it's hard to convince most normies who've been brainwashed their entire lives with public education.

You only live one life on this earth and you never know something entirely until you try and compare things. If you're on a full meat diet well try it and see what happens. But if you want to fully immerse yourself into finding the truth you have to test other things and I would highly suggest testing out a whole foods organic plant based diet which consists mostly of raw fruits and veggies with some seeds, nuts and some sprouted legumes and grains with a bit of herbs and spices.


----------



## pizza (Aug 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Heart disease is caused by way to much animal fats, its not caused by lean meats. If you ingest more non saturated then saturated fats you will have no problems.
> 
> Early grave? Yeah go tell that to both my grandfathers and their brothers who are all almost 80 and never eat mostly animal based diet. Non of them have heart problems. Humans are omnviors and meant to survive in the most difficult situations, we arent herbivores, we dont have 4 stomachs like them, we have small canine teath that is meant to eat soft cuts of meat or bugs
> 
> And sure maybe plant based is better for longevity, but why would i care if i die at 75 and not 85? You are going to die anyways and at those ages you don't have much to live for except the memories you made


be careful @King Solomon is jewing you,also jfl at ur name @King Solomon are you occultist?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> It's not the animal fat it's the cholesterol from animal products that is the direct cause an the main cause of heart disease which is the #1 killer in America (more than war, murder, accidents, cancer, etc)
> 
> Your grandfathers are anecdotal claims which is great but insufficient for substantiating claims. Most likely they have superior genetics or kept in great athletic condition to fight off the negative effects to pro long their lives a bit longer. Perhaps a plant based diet would've prolonged their life even more and reduced disease or pain they did have. We will never know now because they're gone now unfortunately.
> 
> ...


"Cholesterol from animal products", i don't eat eggs jfl, i only eat lean chicken and red meat. Red meat increases chance of cancer by 10% in the colon and that is actually miniscule, for instance ciggs increase cancer risk in lung by 220%. So what should i be worrying about really? The biggest cause of the things you said is processed foods, carbs, heated pufas etc. Red meat on its own doesn't have Cholesterol or saturated fats jfl, but it has tons of ready protein and its delicious. I don't want to live until 100 anyways


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 15, 2021)

will rd


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Aug 15, 2021)

came here to say good thread, very good thread.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Aug 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> "Cholesterol from animal products", i don't eat eggs jfl, i only eat lean chicken and red meat. Red meat increases chance of cancer by 10% in the colon and that is actually miniscule, for instance ciggs increase cancer risk in lung by 220%. So what should i be worrying about really? The biggest cause of the things you said is processed foods, carbs, heated pufas etc. Red meat on its own doesn't have Cholesterol or saturated fats jfl, but it has tons of ready protein and its delicious. I don't want to live until 100 anyways


cope animal fats are healthy, plant ''fats'' (oils) are bad, veryy veryy bad

and the study using the correlation between high fat intake and high heart disease because of cholesterol is proven te be an extremely flawed (likely on purpose) research paper proving absolutely nothing


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Aug 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> cope animal fats are healthy, plant ''fats'' (oils) are bad, veryy veryy bad
> 
> and the study using the correlation between high fat intake and high heart disease because of cholesterol is proven te be an extremely flawed (likely on purpose) research paper proving absolutely nothing


a good example of this is france, where they have a very high intake of cheese (very high fat and cholesterol food) but very low heart disease

this is a classic vegan anti science cope


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> cope animal fats are healthy, plant ''fats'' (oils) are bad, veryy veryy bad
> 
> and the study using the correlation between high fat intake and high heart disease because of cholesterol is proven te be an extremely flawed (likely on purpose) research paper proving absolutely nothing


Yeah i know about that, i just didn't say it because im not 100% sure on it, haven't read about much. But from what ive seen the whole LDL and cholesterol stuff being bad has been refuted


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Aug 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Yeah i know about that, i just didn't say it because im not 100% sure on it, haven't read about much. But from what ive seen the whole LDL and cholesterol stuff being bad has been refuted


its from the time the jewnited states of america created the food pyramid: high carb, low fat intake. and notice what happened? extreme increase in heart disease, with a perfect inverse correlation with continued decrease fat intake.

the study was done by some jew in the 1960s


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Aug 15, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Idk nigga I have 2 meals a day considering cornflakes and some restaurant food (but usually I don’t have any plants in)


cornflakes are really really unhealthy, start your day with a small amount of carbs only and high fat and high protein.

something like a couple eggs with some grounded beef for example


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> "Cholesterol from animal products", i don't eat eggs jfl, i only eat lean chicken and red meat. Red meat increases chance of cancer by 10% in the colon and that is actually miniscule, for instance ciggs increase cancer risk in lung by 220%. So what should i be worrying about really? The biggest cause of the things you said is processed foods, carbs, heated pufas etc. Red meat on its own doesn't have Cholesterol or saturated fats jfl, but it has tons of ready protein and its delicious. I don't want to live until 100 anyways



Cake cookies and candy are delicious too. Human meat is probably tasty as well. That doesn't mean we should eat it. LMAO

Eating for taste preferences and not caring about your own health and worse yet sacraficing and enslaving innocent sentient lives just for your taste while sacraficing your health and longevity is stupid and immoral. I can't help you man, you're going to have to learn the hard way in this life or in the next.


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> its from the time the jewnited states of america created the food pyramid: high carb, low fat intake. and notice what happened? extreme increase in heart disease, with a perfect inverse correlation with continued decrease fat intake.
> 
> the study was done by some jew in the 1960s


Fortunately you're Jew woke, unfortunately you got the wrong idea from their misinformation. 

How dare you expose the Jews for speaking some truth. That's antisemetic. Now to prove us Jews don't control most the power in this world we will cancel you and destroy your career in the meantime.

Us Jews are the chosen people yet white people are the real supremacists.

Us Jews controlled majority of the slave ships yet blame whites for the past history of slavery

Us Jews passed the 1965 Immigration Act in the US and some European countries as well as diversity is strength lol for us to divide and conquer countries and lower the collective IQ meanwhile we force DNA tests for anyone who wishes to become a citizen in Israel.

Us Jews created the 5G network with a military weapons company in Israel yet we Jews banned the 5G beast system in Israel. 

To point out any of this with facts, historical records, official documents and using our own words is indeed racist, antisemetic, and you're a damn NAZI/Hitler 2.0.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Fortunately you're Jew woke, unfortunately you got the wrong idea from their misinformation.
> 
> How dare you expose the Jews for speaking some truth. That's antisemetic. Now to prove us Jews don't control most the power in this world we will cancel you and destroy your career in the meantime.
> 
> ...


tell me how im wrong


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> tell me how im wrong


The Jews will attack you if you don't bow before them.

No need to tell you how you're wrong, I provided sufficient information within the thread already.

High consumption of meats consumption of little to no carbs is suicidal, and it's an eating disorder to all but completely cut out an entire macronutrient. This will cause nothing but inflammation, disease and an early death.

Doesn't this mean everyone will die young or have terrible disease throughout their life? To an extent yes but due to genetics some people will have moderate disease and live a moderately long life.

I have no need to explain studies or anything else about nutrition anymore because people want to believe what they want to believe no matter how much information I provide. People have the right to be stupid and kill themselves faster so have at it.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

BOTB said:


> thoughts on ray peat diet?
> 
> high sugar and dairy - lots of orange juice and milk


Why the fuck would you eat a diet that is high in sugar


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

JM10 said:


> astonishingly based thread
> 
> what is the best way to cook vegetables to reduce anti-nutrient content? should i steam things like broccoli, peas, green beans, carrots or boil them?


You don't get it. You're not supposed to be eating these things at all. There is literally nothing to gain from them. You only lose. And the nutrients in plants is something that can only be digested by a process called microbial fermentation - something humans can't do.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> cornflakes


Peasants food. Literally nothing to gain from it. And you're destroying your gut. Eat something else. It's better to eat nothing rather than cornflakes.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> You don't have good plant foods in Lithuania...?


There aren't good plant foods anywhere. Humans aren't supposed to be eating plants.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Legit
> 
> Boiling vegetables and drinking their water is a better choice in terms of nutrient quality and anti-nutrients, for example


Or maybe just don't eat vegetables at all? There is literally nothing to gain from them. Their nutrients are indigestible to humans.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Eye Opening post, need to stop drinking plastic water botles and get a water filter ASAP.


You're not supposed to be drinking water anyway. No animal drinks water in nature. Water dehydrates you. You're supposed to be getting hydrated from eating raw meat and drinking blood and milk.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> I boil spinach, potatoes & sweet potatoes and occasionally eat some tomatoes or carrots. Fruits mainly kiwis or oranges. Occasionally some eggplant, those good?


The only good food you said there was "egg" 

The nutrients from plants are still indigestible even when you cook them. Literally nothing to gain from eating plants unless you're half human half cow and you're capable of microbial fermentation.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Sprouting these things can destroy these antinutrients and provide you with all the vitamins and minerals your body requires.


Which are however unfortunately completely indigestible to humans.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> I think the extra cholesterol in your diet is preventing proper blood flow to your brain and clouding your judgement.


Ironic. Cholesterol literally does the exact opposite to what you just said.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Again, animal products can provide one with minerals and calories but is acidic, has a low vibrational frequency and the cholesterol causes heart disease. That's it case closed and this case has been closed for decades. This shouldn't even be a discussion anymore.


Low vibrational frequency? More proof that vegans are crazy and have schizophrenia and go mental from eating plants. I'm kinda joking but kinda not. Can you tell me more about vibrational frequency and foods? 

Zero proof that cholesterol causes heart disease. There was a study that showed people with higher cholesterol levels live longer. Cba to look for it right now tho cuz I'm using my mobile data.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> High Frequency foods. Foods that are alkaline happen to have a high vibrational frequency. This means these foods are high in sun energy that has a vibrational frequency that heals the body on a cellular level. It assits the body in detoxification and provides long sustaining energy. This is why people report feeling more energy on vegan diets. Calories are king to survive but frequency is King to thrive. Again, the high frequency foods are very similar to the high alkaline foods in raw fruits and veggies but also herbs and spices. Some nuts and seeds as well or sprouted grain


Animals get their vibrational frequency benefits just from being out in the sun themselves. Vegans are tired as fuck.

Ik this is anecdotal but I might as well say it, a few days ago we were at a restaurant and my mum who's vegan and had salad, afterwards said that she felt really tired after eating it. 

For me personally, when I used to try to eat salads, it would take me fucking ages. I just couldn't get it down as fast and of course afterwards it would lower my energy.

Also when I eat brocolli and potato I genuinely literally gag. Next time you have brocolli or potato. Keep it in your mouth for thirty seconds to a minute and only chew on it lightly and you'll literally start to gag. Your body is trying to tell you something. 

And remember those potatoes and brocolli have been mutated from natural selection, so if you were to try to eat a wild brocolli or potato, you would probably start gagging instantly.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Or maybe just don't eat vegetables at all? There is literally nothing to gain from them. Their nutrients are indigestible to humans.


They're pretty nutritional dense but by no means should they compose most of your daily food intake


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> tell me how im wrong


The Jews will attack you if you don't bow before them.

No need to tell you how your wrong, I provided sufficient information within the thread already.

High consumption of meats consumption of little to no carbs is suicidal, and it's an eating disorder to all but completely cut out an entire macronutrient. This will cause nothing but inflammation, disease and an early death.

Doesn't this mean everyone will die young or have terrible disease throughout their life? To an extent yes but due to genetics some people will have moderate disease and live a moderately long life.

I have no need to explain studies or anything else about nutrition anymore because people want to believe what they want to believe no matter how much information I provide. People have the right to be stupid and kill themselves faster so have at it.


FastBananaCEO said:


> Ironic. Cholesterol literally does the exact opposite to what you just said.


We have studies back in the 70's and many others now that have proved cholesterol from animal products causes heart disease and linked to increasing risk for all causes of mortality (heart disease, diabetes cancer, etc. These include meta analysis, long term studies over 15 years, and taking people's baseline cholesterol levels before starting the study. Now you could just consume the egg whites and lower the 
risk of heart disease and all other causes of mortality. However, you would have to find a source of fat other than animals. God forbid you eat a deadly Avocado. lmao









Egg and cholesterol consumption and mortality from cardiovascular and different causes in the United States: A population-based cohort study


Pan Zhuang and co-workers study consumption of eggs and cholesterol and associated health outcomes.




journals.plos.org





Essentially this is the black pill of diet. Remember the meat and dairy industry is heavily funded and corrupt and has been pushing their shit on us for centuries. That's blue pill stuff with mass media and advertising designed to keep you sick and going to the doctor for medications for your medications which end up making you more sick and in the cycle of death that drains your wallet, mental health, physical health and life.

Your best health insurance isn't a plan it's consumption of whole foods organic foods plant based foods mostly raw, and alkaline. No I don't think humans should consume non sprouted nuts, seeds, legumes or grains as those are not in their final form ready for consumption. LOL nobody ever had a heart attack or got diabetes from eating a damn apple or some Kale. People are spreading fear and misinformation to push an eating disorder that's literally killing people and animals. This shit needs to stop.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> The goal isn't just longevity my dude.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> cornflakes are really really unhealthy, start your day with a small amount of carbs only and high fat and high protein.
> 
> something like a couple eggs with some grounded beef for example



Cornflakes are not only refined carbs.. theyre coated in sugar


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> The Jews will attack you if you don't bow before them.


You mean literally the people who are funding veganism? 

Veganism will increase just like transgenderism and degeneracy did. They control the narrative. They get to chose what direction the world goes into. The elite aren't stupid. If veganism was as healthy as you said it was it would be a massive threat to them. Meaning there would be as many mainstream articles about how bad eating plants is for you as how many mainstream articles there are about how bad eating meat is for you and how healthy veganism is.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> The Jews will attack you if you don't bow before them.
> 
> No need to tell you how you're wrong, I provided sufficient information within the thread already.
> 
> ...


Your Liver can create glucose from proteins and fatty acids, its called glycogination


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> There aren't good plant foods anywhere. Humans aren't supposed to be eating plants.


Hot take. Humans have been eating plants throughout their evolutionary timeline.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> They're pretty nutritional dense but by no means should they compose most of your daily food intake


It shouldn't whatsoever. Humans aren't capable of microbial fermentation. End of. Stop eating plants. You ain't gotta like it if the hood gon love it.


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Animals get their vibrational frequency benefits just from being out in the sun themselves. Vegans are tired as fuck.
> 
> Ik this is anecdotal but I might as well say it, a few days ago we were at a restaurant and my mum who's vegan and had salad, afterwards said that she felt really tired after eating it.
> 
> ...


As explained before I don't promote a vegan diet I promote an alkaline/high vibrational frequency diet. If one consumes those foods they will not be tired as fuck. When I consumed heavy amounts of meat and dairy my body was sick at least 3-5 times a year, low energy and terrible acne. Now I have no acne, I haven't been sick for over a decade and my energy levels are drastically higher. Now that's just me but I've helped heal 5 people this year from their cancer by switching them onto this lifestyle and they've stuck with it even after healing the cancer. They had nothing left to lose because the radiation treatment was a death sentence for them as they were all over 60 years of age and wanted to try the natural way so I personally helped them

LOL so a lady who ate a salad became tired. There's a ton of information missing. What was in the salad? Did she have high sugary dressings on the salad. This is far from evidence of disproving the diet I reccommend that's biologically designed for human consumption.


I don't consume potatoes because they're not alkaline. I consume only the variations of sweet potatoes. Broccoli could just be a prefference thing for you as they aren't really great tasting unless they're steammed. 

Humans have mutated literally nearly everything on this earth. JHow do you think our modern chickens cows and pigs came into existence? Those creatures shouldn't even exist and nature without us but that's what we do.
't


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Why the fuck would you eat a diet that is high in sugar


lower stress


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Hot take. Humans have been eating plants throughout their evolutionary timeline.


They literally haven't tho. A completely made up statement. Zero proof.

Whereas you can literally catch a plane and see for yourself first hand with your own eyes that none of the tribes that currently exist coincidentally don't eat any plants and eat raw meat.


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 15, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Hot take. Humans have been eating plants throughout their evolutionary timeline.


Carefull man that apple or piece of kale is real dangerous. LOL


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> They literally haven't tho. A completely made up statement. Zero proof.
> 
> Whereas you can literally catch a plane and see for yourself first hand with your own eyes that none of the tribes that currently exist coincidentally don't eat any plants and eat raw meat.


Am I being trolled?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Now that's just me but I've helped heal 5 people this year from their cancer by switching them onto this lifestyle and they've stuck with it even after healing the cancer.


The mask has slipped. Now that really does make you sound like a shill..

I'm not saying that to discredit what youre saying tho. Did those people stop eating carbohydrates and sugar n dat?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Am I being trolled?


Or you can just search it up on the internet. Not a single clip of a real tribesman who lives in complete nature eating a plant to be seen. All of them eat raw meat.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

BOTB said:


> lower stress


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Or you can just search it up on the internet. Not a single clip of a real tribesman who lives in complete nature eating a plant to be seen. All of them eat raw meat.


If I manage to find an example of a tribesman eating berries, nuts, leaves, etc. will I be able to change your mind?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 1272737


glucose also grows ur hair follicles unironically and also calcium

my sleep quality has 10x since i was low sugar to now


----------



## Salludon (Aug 15, 2021)

Didn’t expect such a shit thread from you, chintick44. 
And why tf is this shit in botb.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Carefull man that apple or piece of kale is real dangerous. LOL


Natural apples are disgusting. Why would a tribesman taste them and then chose to eat them? It's the type of thing you'd only eat if you've ran out of meat to eat (malnourishment) You realise the whole reason we have taste buds is to help us to know which foods are good for us and which foods are bad for us? (Obviously this only applies to natural foods - the only foods we should be eating) 

Outside of my school there was a load of apple trees and everyone would pick up apples and throw them at eachother n all dat. When we would try to eat them we would immediately and unconsciously spit them out because they taste disgusting. 

Good food tastes good. Bad food tastes bad. (Natural food)


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Didn’t expect such a shit thread from you, festbenene.
> And why tf is this shit in botb.


Not my thread, but might as well be since I make up 90% of the replies here. 

What are doing here old man? I thought u had a family n shit. 

I'd recommend bookmarking this thread and using the info in it so that ur kid doesn't end up being a malnourished truecel.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> If I manage to find an example of a tribesman eating berries, nuts, leaves, etc. will I be able to change your mind?


Berries, no. Monkes eat wild berries sometimes. 
The rest, yes.

The only nuts wild humans eat is the milk from coconuts but that's not even really a nut.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 15, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> They literally haven't tho. A completely made up statement. Zero proof.
> 
> Whereas you can literally catch a plane and see for yourself first hand with your own eyes that none of the tribes that currently exist coincidentally don't eat any plants and eat raw meat.


When I say "they" I don't mean Jews btw. Just whoever it is at the top.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 15, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> 🌿
> 
> Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.
> 
> ...



So just eat butter, bacon, and eggs? Sounds healthy to me.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 16, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> So just eat butter, bacon, and eggs? Sounds healthy to me.


dairy is good


----------



## NeoDandi (Aug 16, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The only good food you said there was "egg"
> 
> The nutrients from plants are still indigestible even when you cook them. Literally nothing to gain from eating plants unless you're half human half cow and you're capable of microbial fermentation.


You carnivore? I've been for quite a while but perform better athletically with some carbs. Very hard to get good carbs carnivore way


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 16, 2021)

Seems to go against. this Blue Zone diets.

There are like 5 blue zones on earth. Where people get very old, and stay healthy long.
And they all have vegetables maxxed diets, I think.

So the irl, experience is different than that theory in OP. which says not to eat vegetables much.

the copy paste from: https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/blue-zone-diets 

**********

The bottom line​Blue Zones are regions of the world where a higher proportion of people live more than 100 years.

There are currently five known Blue Zones. Their inhabitants’ longevity is partly attributed to their diets, along with other factors, such as exercise and social environment.

While most Blue Zone diets are primarily plant-based, one (the Nicoya diet) relies on animal-based foods as the main protein source.

Still, they all share other characteristics, such as high intakes of fruits, vegetables, and low GI foods.


----------



## efidescontinuado (Aug 16, 2021)

imagine thinking that our ancestors ate fruits and vegetables throughout the year and in extreme climates JFL


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 16, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Seems to go against. this Blue Zone diets.
> 
> There are like 5 blue zones on earth. Where people get very old, and stay healthy long.
> And they all have vegetables maxxed diets, I think.
> ...


Notice the last bit? How the Nicoya diet is animal based mostly for proteins? Also one of the blue zone is a greek island, i live near Greece and this is laughable, they eat alot of fish there.

Ideal diet is lots of fruit, meat and honey. Veggies are big cope, same for nuts and especially seeds and legumes


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 16, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> You carnivore? I've been for quite a while but perform better athletically with some carbs. Very hard to get good carbs carnivore way


Eat fruits and real honey, they are good for you and in no way bad. The rest should be meat and organs


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 16, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> You carnivore? I've been for quite a while but perform better athletically with some carbs. Very hard to get good carbs carnivore way


Ye I've found it good for athleticism it gives you energy n stuff but it also gives you really unhealthy blood pressure and causes cancer. If you eat enough raw meat and blood you won't need carbs.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Aug 16, 2021)

High IQ thread .
but about phytic acid , you can soak the nuts and grains to get rid of it


----------



## NeoDandi (Aug 16, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Eat fruits and real honey, they are good for you and in no way bad. The rest should be meat and organs





FastBananaCEO said:


> Ye I've found it good for athleticism it gives you energy n stuff but it also gives you really unhealthy blood pressure and causes cancer. If you eat enough raw meat and blood you won't need carbs.


That's what I do plus some starch like sweet potatoes or potatoes at night, I might try white rice for bulking.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 16, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> That's what I do plus some starch like sweet potatoes or potatoes at night, I might try white rice for bulking.


Starch and rice is bad, just eat fruit and honey, why on earth would you eat rice and potatoes? They are not nutritional, slave food


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 16, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> rice for bulking


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 16, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> That's what I do plus some starch like sweet potatoes or potatoes at night, I might try white rice for bulking.


Next time you eat potatoes keep it in your mouth for 1 minute whilst very lightly chewing and you'll start to gag


----------



## NeoDandi (Aug 16, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Starch and rice is bad, just eat fruit and honey, why on earth would you eat rice and potatoes? They are not nutritional, slave food





FastBananaCEO said:


> Next time you eat potatoes keep it in your mouth for 1 minute whilst very lightly chewing and you'll start to gag


I see where you're coming from but I think there are some studies on starches eating at night that help release of serotonin hence sleep better, maybe complex carbs that don't cause rapid spike in insulin as slower to digest? Helps glycogen storage

Also here it says it contains flavonoids that you despise in OP https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/10-benefits-of-honey#TOC_TITLE_HDR_3

Also some greens have beta carotene for coloring and some vitamin A when not eating organs, maybe some other micronutrients like Calcium Potassium Folate or vitamins

Didn't fructose make you older?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 16, 2021)

NeoDandi said:


> I see where you're coming from but I think there are some studies on starches eating at night that help release of serotonin hence sleep better, maybe complex carbs that don't cause rapid spike in insulin as slower to digest? Helps glycogen storage
> 
> Also here it says it contains flavonoids that you despise in OP https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/10-benefits-of-honey#TOC_TITLE_HDR_3
> 
> ...


Technically speaking organs and lean meats with little animal fats would be the healthiest to live by, also best for agemaxing, but its a very hard lifestyle 

Potatoes Technically are aight, they aren't that bad


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 16, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> High IQ thread.
> 
> Although @Chintuck22 I would blame your and most people's inceldom more on BPA and the baby pill in the water. I remember reading how one guy doubled his T, 2 major factors using a water filter and not using plastic. The compounds in the pill and bpa contain much much more harmful types of estrogens.
> 
> ...


You legit have Klinefelter?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 16, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> You legit have Klinefelter?


Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Aug 17, 2021)

Mogger thread but explain this @Chintuck22 :



(just a study mentioned by a respected longevity researcher that suggests plant based diets result in better health)


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> OP you are God damn fucking right about the Lcetins, i legit got Ulcerative Colitis for falling for the fiber carbs meme and eating lots of lentils and oats, one month after doing this i got Ulcerative Colitis. I hate those vegan cunts with passion not because of me getting this, but because they would legit deny that Legumes and oats are super bad for your intestines. Fucking cunts, my grandparents eat primarily animals based diet and they are pushing 80 and my grandfather has ZERP illnesses, his heart and all other organs are in great function. Guy smokes for 50 years too


my grandfather is going strong at 80 and he eats liver every week


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 17, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> Mogger thread but explain this @Chintuck22 :
> 
> 
> 
> (just a study mentioned by a respected longevity researcher that suggests plant based diets result in better health)



Its true, meat does cause higher incident of cancer, but so what? You are not going to live forever, something as powerful and nutritious as meat will certainly have the downside of higher cancer chance, but that isn't concerning at all, the chance increase isn't high. Plus this research didn't do a study on carnivores, its about omnivores who eat PUFA and processed bullshit on the sidea


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 17, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> Mogger thread but explain this @Chintuck22 :
> 
> 
> 
> (just a study mentioned by a respected longevity researcher that suggests plant based diets result in better health)



Because meat quality in the West is complete and utter shit, alongside the fact people eat less and less dairy so the extra phosphorus from meat messes up their Phosphorus : Calcium ratio too much.
Even in ancient Rome people who overate beef were prone to cancer and diseases because of underconsumption of dairy. Whereas in country like Mongolia with extremely high beef AND dairy consumption in rural parts hair quality everything etc. Cancer rates are low.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> 🌿
> 
> Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.
> 
> ...



Cope. It's all about genes. Having a shit genetic make-up leads to this not eating bad food


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 18, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Technically speaking organs and lean meats with little animal fats would be the healthiest to live by, also best for agemaxing, but its a very hard lifestyle
> 
> Potatoes Technically are aight, they aren't that bad


Potatoes are very very toxic. Would go into detail but I just cba


----------



## NeoDandi (Aug 18, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Potatoes are very very toxic. Would go into detail but I just cba


Sure but to get all micronutrients from fruit you're getting a shit ton of fructose, not sure how good that is


----------



## theanonymousone (Aug 20, 2021)

Are canned beans considered "soaked" since they are canned in water?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Aug 30, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> OP you are God damn fucking right about the Lcetins, i legit got Ulcerative Colitis for falling for the fiber carbs meme and eating lots of lentils and oats, one month after doing this i got Ulcerative Colitis. I hate those vegan cunts with passion not because of me getting this, but because they would legit deny that Legumes and oats are super bad for your intestines. Fucking cunts, my grandparents eat primarily animals based diet and they are pushing 80 and my grandfather has ZERP illnesses, his heart and all other organs are in great function. Guy smokes for 50 years too


is he bald? wondering if nicotine can trigger hair loss through raising dht. Ya I know purely anecdotal but still feel compelled to ask.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 31, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> is he bald? wondering if nicotine can trigger hair loss through raising dht. Ya I know purely anecdotal but still feel compelled to ask.


Yeah he is a baldy jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## Lihito (Nov 4, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> 🌿
> 
> Anti-nutrients are negative substances found in plant foods that impair human metabolic function. They can inhibit digestive enzymes reduce mineral absorption as well as vitamin absorption.
> 
> ...



Tell me how can i love in a meat diet when all of The cucked world is banning meat and going vegan look what they did at Volkswagen lmao they want to cuck The human race

Also in USA The goverment is killing pigs and starting wildfires in forests so they dont want you to hunt
Inb4 FAKE NEWS MR BIDEN IS THE BEST PRESIDENT EVER HE LOVED US CLIMATE GRETA VEEEEGAAAANNNNN AND COVID OUR ARE BIGGEST BUILD BACK BETTER STRATEGIES


----------



## Cope>rope (Nov 4, 2021)

Some are worse than others but they also have positives good luck without vitamin c and e lmfao your body build a tolerance to them aswell


----------



## Lihito (Nov 12, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Tell me how can i love in a meat diet when all of The cucked world is banning meat and going vegan look what they did at Volkswagen lmao they want to cuck The human race
> 
> Also in USA The goverment is killing pigs and starting wildfires in forests so they dont want you to hunt
> Inb4 FAKE NEWS MR BIDEN IS THE BEST PRESIDENT EVER HE LOVED US CLIMATE GRETA VEEEEGAAAANNNNN AND COVID OUR ARE BIGGEST BUILD BACK BETTER STRATEGIES


Give me reacts


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Ye I've found it good for athleticism it gives you energy n stuff but it also gives you really unhealthy blood pressure and causes cancer. If you eat enough raw meat and blood you won't need carbs.


carnivore diet decreases total T levels

carbs are needed


----------



## Laikyn (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> carnivore diet decreases total T levels
> 
> carbs are needed


how does carnivore diet decrease t levels?


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Laikyn said:


> how does carnivore diet decrease t levels?


Low carbs or no carbs in diet decreases t levels

carbs are needed for test production


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 26, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Low carbs or no carbs in diet decreases t levels
> 
> carbs are needed for test production


You don't need carbs for anything


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 28, 2021)

nice


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Dec 26, 2021)

Does anyone have a link to the study which showed that PUFA consumption caused over 20 times more oxidative stress/ageing to cells than sugar consumption? @ChristianChad @kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## RexxDZN (Mar 9, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> As explained before I don't promote a vegan diet I promote an alkaline/high vibrational frequency diet. If one consumes those foods they will not be tired as fuck. When I consumed heavy amounts of meat and dairy my body was sick at least 3-5 times a year, low energy and terrible acne. Now I have no acne, I haven't been sick for over a decade and my energy levels are drastically higher. Now that's just me but I've helped heal 5 people this year from their cancer by switching them onto this lifestyle and they've stuck with it even after healing the cancer. They had nothing left to lose because the radiation treatment was a death sentence for them as they were all over 60 years of age and wanted to try the natural way so I personally helped them
> 
> LOL so a lady who ate a salad became tired. There's a ton of information missing. What was in the salad? Did she have high sugary dressings on the salad. This is far from evidence of disproving the diet I reccommend that's biologically designed for human consumption.
> 
> ...


Hey man i see u have high iq, so what do u recommend to eat, because this post is about anti- nutrients from plants and meat/eggs raise cholesterol and increase cvd risk. I think balance is key but what is balance? In this case what should be maximized and minimized? etc. etc. maybe write a guide and if u already have then @ me. thanks G


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Mar 19, 2022)

i dunno man seems kinda autistic to stop eating vegetables
i just eat lots of fish and potatoes
other vegetables when i have them
life is good


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Mar 19, 2022)

RexxDZN said:


> Hey man i see u have high iq, so what do u recommend to eat, because this post is about anti- nutrients from plants and meat/eggs raise cholesterol and increase cvd risk. I think balance is key but what is balance? In this case what should be maximized and minimized? etc. etc. maybe write a guide and if u already have then @ me. thanks G


When you're younger a meat and dairy diet is definitely more conducive to growth and strength but when you're older a strictly plant based diet will be much better for your body in terms of cardiovascular health and lowering inflammation.


----------



## Lars (May 22, 2022)

wait you are chintuck?!!?!?! i was like where the fuck is chintuck one of the best writers thanks for this thread bro since i started watching everything i eat in my diet this thread is amazing.


----------



## Lars (May 22, 2022)

what is your opinion about pure cacao powder, i want to dose like 15 grams a day in my shake for the anti inflamatory benefits but they contain alot Oxalates guess 15 grams doesnt hurt


----------



## Lars (May 22, 2022)

but thx bro this is exactly what i wanted to search <3 you were posting the real shit and alot of guys didnt even listen, you dropped this 👑


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> what is your opinion about pure cacao powder, i want to dose like 15 grams a day in my shake for the anti inflamatory benefits but they contain alot Oxalates guess 15 grams doesnt hurt


Raw meat and blood


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

this is golden information I have read every single word 

fruits and vegetables should be eaten IN MODERATION less than 10% of your diet should be plant based but 90% of your diet should consist of meats and dairy, INCLUDING organ meats


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> this is golden information I have read every single word
> 
> fruits and vegetables should be eaten IN MODERATION less than 10% of your diet should be plant based but 90% of your diet should consist of meats and dairy, INCLUDING organ meats


and make sure you are supplementing with any vitamins you are deficient in 

so if your deficient in vitamin A because your not getting enough vitamin A through your diet then you need to supplement vitamin A or you can just take a regular multi vitamin to make sure your not deficient in anything


----------



## Lars (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> this is golden information I have read every single word
> 
> fruits and vegetables should be eaten IN MODERATION less than 10% of your diet should be plant based but 90% of your diet should consist of meats and dairy, INCLUDING organ meats


fruits are good mostly only some suck


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> this is golden information I have read every single word
> 
> fruits and vegetables should be eaten IN MODERATION less than 10% of your diet should be plant based but 90% of your diet should consist of meats and dairy, INCLUDING organ meats


Vegetables simply should not be eaten


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> and make sure you are supplementing with any vitamins you are deficient in
> 
> so if your deficient in vitamin A because your not getting enough vitamin A through your diet then you need to supplement vitamin A or you can just take a regular multi vitamin to make sure your not deficient in anything


Supplements don't work and you don't need them if you're eating your natural diet


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Supplements don't work and you don't need them if you're eating your natural diet


bullshit suppliment the vitamins and minerals you need to take


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Vegetables simply should not be eaten


if you want to eat vegetables eat vegetables not saying you have to eat them


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> fruits are good mostly only some suck


no they are not but should be less than 10% of your total diet


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> if you want to eat vegetables eat vegetables not saying you have to eat them


No one wants to eat them


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> bullshit suppliment the vitamins and minerals you need to take


If you eat your natural diet you don't need supplements which dont work in the first place


----------



## autistic_tendencies (May 22, 2022)

Good thread but coconuts are safe to consume. ZERO oxalates


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> No one wants to eat them


ok


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> If you eat your natural diet you don't need supplements which dont work in the first place


its just bullshit taking supplements work if you take them the right way we know this 

and not everybody needs to but you can benefit from supplementing certain nutrients and vitamins


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> its just bullshit taking supplements work if you take them the right way we know this
> 
> and not everybody needs to but you can benefit from supplementing certain nutrients and vitamins


There's zero proof that they work and zero reason to take them


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 22, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> There's zero proof that they work and zero reason to take them


you can have your own opinion do what you will


----------



## Lars (May 22, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Supplements don't work and you don't need them if you're eating your natural diet


LIVERRR


----------



## autistic_tendencies (May 22, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> LIVERRR


Taste like shit


----------



## Lars (May 22, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Taste like shit


i know but, being healthy feels amazing


----------



## EnjoyerOf Water (May 22, 2022)

To summarize, do I have to avoid soy and derivatives, do I boil vegetables very well with plenty of water, and do I take care of mycotoxins?, doesn't sound very complex.


----------



## Lihito (May 30, 2022)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> High IQ thread.
> 
> Although @Chintuck22 I would blame your and most people's inceldom more on BPA and the baby pill in the water. I remember reading how one guy doubled his T, 2 major factors using a water filter and not using plastic. The compounds in the pill and bpa contain much much more harmful types of estrogens.
> 
> ...


Interesting read but its weird to me how does the estrogen not filter ?


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Are multivitamins legit?


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 2, 2022)

Deleted member 7073 said:


> What about hormesis? Studies to back you up brother? ATM this has a few graphs, a video, one study, looks like a high school presentation brother.


this exactly this and the stupid people of the forum fell for his colorful words and images

@Ada Mustang 
You failed again. I don’t care about some pretty pictures. If you were in a science environment you would have lost your job if you had provided this as evidence. You haven’t provided a single peer reviewed publication. Pretty impressive honestly.

@mods
@Gargantuan @her @PapiMew @Kingkellz @tyronelite @Ascending Hero @Lorsss please remove this thread from the botb section it is like a literal disgrace to the section because it is filled to the brim with misinformation and all the claims he makes are not supported by any of the human outcome data that exists. He makes claims and provides no evidence to back it up. He is literally giving unhealthy advice please I beg you the least you guys can do is remove this shit thread from this section please!


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 3, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> this exactly this and the stupid people of the forum fell for his colorful words and images
> 
> @Ada Mustang
> You failed again. I don’t care about some pretty pictures. If you were in a science environment you would have lost your job if you had provided this as evidence. You haven’t provided a single peer reviewed publication. Pretty impressive honestly.
> ...


Go fuck yourself you kiddo

Daily reminder this is you





"Muh soy (isoflavones) doesn't cause gyno, and oxalates are safe to consume"

Like shut the fuck up... @Kingkellz @Gargantuan @tyronelite for the safety of this forum please ban user @softlysoftly because he spreads misinformation which can potentially kill other users. He says bullshit nonsense like consumation of Omega 6 is good for you. While it's intake is directly linked to coronary heart disease and mortality in people


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 3, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Go fuck yourself you kiddo
> 
> Daily reminder this is you
> View attachment 1850735
> ...


You failed again. I don’t care about some pretty pictures. If you were in a science environment you would have lost your job if you had provided this as evidence. You haven’t provided a single peer reviewed publication. Pretty impressive honestly.

This is like also why they moved your shitty thread out of the botb section


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 4, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> This is like also why they moved your shitty thread out of the botb section


I don't give a fuck to be honest, thread was about helping other people, but if people don't want help - so be it.

Your attempt to drag me down is insignificant just like everything on this god-forsaken forum. You just care about some meaningless internet points and attention from other retards such as yourself. I haven't posted a BotB-worthy thread since 2020 because retards like you just don't deserve any help in this world, and i could not be bothered to argue with insignificant junkie who just doesn't resonate on my intellectual level - So pls fuck off.

I also have Nutritionist certificate, so everything i said is legitimate information.


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 4, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> I also have Nutritionist certificate, so everything i said is legitimate information.


You are probably lying about this like you do with many other things and even if you do, having a certificate is not a license to spread misinformation. 

HAVING A DEGREE OR CERTIFICATE DOESNT MEAN YOU CAN MAKE UP BULLSHIT SCIENCE, THE DATA HAS TO SUPPORT YOUR CLAIMS
THERE IS NO HUMAN OUTCOME DATA SHOWING NEGATIVE EFFECTS OF EATING PLANTS BASED FOODS. In fact it shows the opposite, only positives.




Ada Mustang said:


> thread was about helping other people,


More lies from you
You like make these elaborate threads with crazy colors and formatting so you can get reacts and parade around the forum as someone who is supposedly High IQ. 
This is especially funny because in reality you are one of the lowest iq users on the forum.


Ada Mustang said:


> Your attempt to drag me


There is no attempt to drag you down you clueless idiot. 
I already said this to you like a million times.

STOP SPREADING MISINFORMATION AND I WONT EVEN INTERACT WITH YOU. IF YOU KEEP MAKING BULLSHIT CLAIMS NOT SUPPORTED BY ANY SOLID EVIDENCE I WILL CALL YOU OUT. PLAIN AND SIMPLE AS THAT.


----------



## Ultravisionary Bism (Dec 16, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> You are probably lying about this like you do with many other things and even if you do, having a certificate is not a license to spread misinformation.
> 
> HAVING A DEGREE OR CERTIFICATE DOESNT MEAN YOU CAN MAKE UP BULLSHIT SCIENCE, THE DATA HAS TO SUPPORT YOUR CLAIMS
> THERE IS NO HUMAN OUTCOME DATA SHOWING NEGATIVE EFFECTS OF EATING PLANTS BASED FOODS. In fact it shows the opposite, only positives.
> ...


KILL YOURSELF GYMCELL COPER FAGGOT KYS


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 19, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Animals get their vibrational frequency benefits just from being out in the sun themselves. Vegans are tired as fuck.
> 
> Ik this is anecdotal but I might as well say it, a few days ago we were at a restaurant and my mum who's vegan and had salad, afterwards said that she felt really tired after eating it.
> 
> ...


Yeah based tbh, how come my mouth basically rejects salad? It’s clearly unnatural


----------



## softlysoftly (Dec 20, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Yeah based tbh, how come my mouth basically rejects salad? It’s clearly unnatural


You are not meant to chew raw plant matter like a cow, you should cook and spice it
Gagging and not liking the taste doesn't prove its bad for you that is like saying chocolate bars taste good so it must be good for you.
Stuff like potatoes are good for you as long as you don't exceed your daily caloric threshold. They are one of the better carb sources due to low glycemic index and high satiety index


----------



## lucidity (Dec 20, 2022)

Bruh this is cope.

Everyone knows the meat you buy is injected with so much hormones and antibiotics it'll make you die if it were done the same to you.

The only reason why meat has so much vitamin B12 is cause they give the livestock supplements.


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 20, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> You are not meant to chew raw plant matter like a cow, you should cook and spice it
> Gagging and not liking the taste doesn't prove its bad for you that is like saying chocolate bars taste good so it must be good for you.
> Stuff like potatoes are good for you as long as you don't exceed your daily caloric threshold. They are one of the better carb sources due to low glycemic index and high satiety index


Kys. Let me cope nigga


----------



## Survivor95 (Dec 20, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> bump for op
> View attachment 1270181


Second guy have some bad chest insertion, looks like boobs


----------



## Lawton88 (Dec 20, 2022)

Deleted member 10615 said:


> balding is 100% genes
> 
> 
> my dad is in his 50s and his a drug addict with a bad lifestyle who did manuel labor most of his life, no dieting, nothing like that yet hasn't experienced any hairloss at all
> ...



Yep if you have certain type top of skull shapes you are almost destined to have balding also.


----------



## cabbage (Dec 20, 2022)

this is debunked pseudoscience


----------

